# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  عاااجل سجل اسمك لزيارة السيدة المعصومة

## نبراس،،،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته
 اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اعلن للاخوة والاخواات في شبكة الناصرة عن حصولناا على طريق خااص 
لادااء الزيارة بالنياابة و من اليوم وصااعدا ولغااية ااخر الشهر الحالي
اعلن ومن هذه الشبكة الغاليه عن بداء التسجييل للزيارة النياابية
لضريح الطااهره فاطمة المعصومه سلام الله عليهاا 
فعلى الراغبين تسجل الاسماء وفي كل يوم 
خميس وليلة الجمعه 
ستجمع الاسمااء لأدااء الزيارة 
وفي المقاابل فقط نسألكم الدعااء
دمتم جميعا بالف خيير

ملاحظه/ 
1-الرجاء وضع الاسم المستعارة
2-اما بالنسبة للأموات فلا بأس بوضع الاسم الحقيقي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..


اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.... 

احسنتم أخي ورحم الله والديكم.. 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء عن ساداتكم في الدنيا والآخرة.... 


سعيدة لكوني أول من يسجل اسمه واتمنى أن تقبلني سيدتي صلوات الله وسلامه عليها من الزوار... 

رحم الله والديكم.... 
وقضى حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين .. 

اسأل الله لنا ولكم الفرج القريب بحق سادات الخلق أجمعين ..صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين .... 


دمعة على السطور.... 
والمُتوفى الشاب السعيد ..السيد هاشم  


موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم ...ومقبولة زيارتكم ...ومرحومين الوالدين.. 
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم... 

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي نبراس  

ورحم الله والديك وجزاك الف خير 

السلام علي سيدتنا فاطمة المعصومة 

ورزقتنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم  

موفقين الى كل خير وجعل الله لكم في كل زيارة بركة 

نسلكم الدعاء 

‏Sweet Magic

دمت بخير وسعادة

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار 
جزاك الله الف خيييييير ومرحوم الوالدين
اتمنى ان تقبلنا السيده المعصومه من زوارها 
هنا اسجل اسمي ..فــــرح
والى اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما المنقطعين 
اخوووي نــــــبراس...
في ميزان اعمالكم ان شاء الله 
وتنالون شفاعة النبي محمدواهل بيته الطاهرين 
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## just me

just me

----------


## ام حور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رحم الله والديكم وقضى الله حوائجكم في الدنيا والاخره 

سجل اسمي لزيارة واطلب الى والداي بالرحمة ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

في ميزان اعمالكم باذن الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء* 
*وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*
*اتيت لتسجيل اسمي* 
*واتمنى السيده فاطمة المعصومه قبولها* 

*رزقنا الله واياكم في الذنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم* 

*رحم الله والديك أخوي  عن النار والعذاب* 
*وحوائج مقضيه للجميع بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*موفق .. وعساك على القوه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وأهلك اعدائهم

حوائجك مقضية بحق محمد وآل محمد

وألف شكر لمجهوداتك

الاسم : نوارة الدنيا 

دمت بحفظ من لا تنام عينه

----------


## حلاالكون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رحم الله والديكم وقضى الله حوائجكم في الدنيا والاخره 

سجل اسمي لزيارة حلاالكون ولامي العودة :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: 
في ميزان اعمالكم باذن الله قضى الله حوائجك بحق منهم نور على نور

----------


## حساسه بزياده

رحم الله والديك وقضى حجاتك 
اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم
ثبتني على محبتهم ولاتزغ قلبي عنهم
سجل اسم: السيد ابراهيم هاشم
المتوفي:السيد محمد هاشم
وان شاء الله زيارة مقبوله ودعاء مستجاب بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## مياس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*رحم الله والديكم وفي ميزان أعمالكم الحسنه..*
*السلام عليكم أهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرساله* 
*ومُختلف الملائكه ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أُسجل إسمي معكم للزيارة* *..مياس..*
*وُفقتم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*الله يتقبل منكم الزيااره* 
*ومأجورين ان شاء الله على الخدمة الطيبه*
*اسجل اسمي معكم واطلب لوالدَي الرحمة والمغفرة*
*وتقبل الله منا الزيارة الميمونة وجعلنا من زوار السيدة المعصومة عليها السلام ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*ورحم الله والديك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطيكم العافية
أسجل اسمي هنا
دموع الوحدة
ووالديّ
أما بالنسبة للاموات
أم سيد أحمد<<ماما عوده
وأبو سيد أحمد<<وبابا عود
والله يتقبل الزيارة 

دموعهـ

----------


## وعود

*الله يعطيك العافيه ..*
*في ميزان أعمالكم ..*
*سجل اسمي :: وعود ..*
*الله يتقبل منا و منكم صالح الاعمال ..*

----------


## المميزة

الله يتقبل منك اخوي
نسالكم الدعاء
 عندي حاجة متعسرة اخوي ادعي لي الله يقضيها 
المميزة ووالدي وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## غرام أحباب

يعطيك العافيه أخوووي
وفي ميزان أعمالك يارب
أسجل أسمي
غرام أحباب

----------


## مهمومة

الله يعطيك العافية 
في ميزان حسناتك 
إسمي / مهمومة 
ولأمي وأبوي 
ولجدتي المرحومة السيدة بتول بنت زهرة 

ولجدي المرحوم عباس ابن عبدالله 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## قناصو

_رحم الله والديك اخوي نبراس ويعطيك العافيه_

_وانشالله في ميزان حسناتك وانا اسجل اسمي بعد_

_قنااااااااااااااااااااااصوووووووو_

_والله يتقبل منه ومنك صالح الاعمال_

_وانشالله في الجنه_ 

_ودمتم_

__

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
دمعة على السطور....
والمُتوفى الشاب السعيد ..السيد هاشم  
Sweet Magic 
فــــرح
والى اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما المنقطعين 

just me  
ام حور 
واطلب الى والداي بالرحمة 
ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات  
ورده محمديه 
نوارة الدنيا  
سجل اسمي لزيارة حلاالكون ولامي العودة 
حساسه بزياده
اسم: السيد ابراهيم هاشم
المتوفي:السيد محمد هاشم 

*..مياس..*


شذى الزهراء
*واطلب لوالدَي الرحمة والمغفرة* 
دموع الوحدة
ووالديّ
أما بالنسبة للاموات
أم سيد أحمد
وأبو سيد أحمد 
*وعود ..*


المميزة
عندي حاجة متعسرة اخوي ادعي لي الله يقضيها 
المميزة ووالدي وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
غرام أحباب


مهمومة 
ولأمي وأبوي 
ولجدتي المرحومة السيدة بتول بنت زهرة 
ولجدي المرحوم عباس ابن عبدالله  

قناصو 

لكم جميعا من القلب تحييه صادقه
 لدعاائكم لواالدي
والله يرحم والديكم ويتقبل دعاائكم 
وزيارتكم ان شاء الله 
ما زلناا ننتظر تسجيل المزييد من الاسمااء
دمتم جميعا بخيير

----------


## عاشقة بحر صفوى

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد

السلام عليكي أيتها السيده المعصومه

ممكن تسجل أسمي :embarrest:

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

دمعة على السطور....
والمُتوفى الشاب السعيد ..السيد هاشم  
Sweet Magic 
فــــرح
والى اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات لاسيما المنقطعين 

just me  
ام حور 
واطلب الى والداي بالرحمة 
ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات  
ورده محمديه 
نوارة الدنيا  
سجل اسمي لزيارة حلاالكون ولامي العودة 
حساسه بزياده
اسم: السيد ابراهيم هاشم
المتوفي:السيد محمد هاشم 

*..مياس..* 

شذى الزهراء
*واطلب لوالدَي الرحمة والمغفرة* 
دموع الوحدة
ووالديّ
أما بالنسبة للاموات
أم سيد أحمد
وأبو سيد أحمد 
*وعود ..* 
للدموع احساس 

المميزة
عندي حاجة متعسرة اخوي ادعي لي الله يقضيها 
المميزة ووالدي وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
غرام أحباب 

مهمومة 
ولأمي وأبوي 
ولجدتي المرحومة السيدة بتول بنت زهرة 
ولجدي المرحوم عباس ابن عبدالله  

قناصو 

عاشقة بحر صفوى

شبكة الناصره 

القلب المكسور

امير العاشقين

تم ارساال الاسماء لهذا الاسبووع وبما انهاا الدفعه الاولى 
فقد تبرع الزاائر لضريح السيدة فاطمة المعصومه سلام الله عليهاا
نيابة عن هذه المجمووعه وان شاء الله تكوون هناك مميزاات لكل دفعه ترسل 
للجمييع ان شاء الله زيارة مقبوله 
تحيااتي الصادقه لكم جميعا


ومن اليوم ننتظر تسجيل الاسمااء للدفعة الثانيه ِ

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنابفرجهم ياكريم00
رحم الله ولديكم في ميزان أعمالكم الله يقضي حوائجكم في الدنياوالاخرة بحق عدراء قم
سجلوا اسم شواطئ شوق والعائلة الكريمة الاحياء منهم والاموات 
أسل الله بحق فاطمة المعصومة (ع) تتوسل لنا عند الله بتسهيل امورنا المتعسرة في القريب العاجل قضى الله حوائجكم جميعاً زيارة مقبولة وحوائج مقضية بحق الزكية وبفضل هذا اليوم والصلاة على محمدوال محمد
نسالكم الدعاء0

----------


## ام القمرتين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

ام القمرتين

نسالكم الدعاااااء

----------


## زارعة الورد

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
في ميزان اعمالكم
اسجل اسمي زارعة الورد

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اسجل اسمي مولاتي يازهراء
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
فلنا وعد من المعصومة بقضاء حاجتنا 
إن شاء الله بالعجل في قضاء تلك الحاجة من الكريمة السيدة فاطمة المعصومة عليها السلام

----------


## Habit Roman

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
عمل جميل جداً اخي نبراس

الله يعطيك العافية وإلى يقوم يالزيارة أيضاً 
جزيت لكل خير 

ومن اراد أيضا الزيارة فاأنا هنا
تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*في ميزان اعمالكم اخي قمي*

*موفق لكل خير*

*لا تنسى العبدة الفقيرة أيلول من الدعاء والزيارة.. ولابنتي وزوجي*


*وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي... قضى الله حوائجكم*


*كما واود منذ زمن سؤالك عن الوالدة ام قمي... كيف هي؟؟؟؟*

*جزيتم خيراً*


*نسألكم الدعاء وبراءة الذمة*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أخوي نبراس عندي حاجي متعسره أدعوا لي عند السيده الله يقضيها عاجلاً غبر آجل 





> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> عمل جميل جداً اخي نبراس
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية وإلى يقوم يالزيارة أيضاً 
> جزيت لكل خير 
> 
> ومن اراد أيضا الزيارة فاأنا هنا
> تحياتي



مشكوره 
ورحم الله والديش 
*وقضى الله حوائجكم أجمعين* 
أختي أسألش الدعاء بقضاء حاجتي
حاجه مستعصيه جداً
إدعي لي عند السيده إن الله يقضيها في القريب العاجل

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

السلام عليكم جميعا 
تمت الزيارة عن الدفعة الاولى
هذا اليوم ونسأل الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا هذه الزياره 
وان يقضي حاجاتنا ويرحم موتانا بحق السيده المعصومه سلام الله عليهااا
لكم جميعا تحياتي الصادقه 
دمتم بالف خيير
نبراس،،،

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
شواطئ شوق 
والعائلة الكريمة الاحياء منهم والاموات 

 
ام القمرتين

 زارعة الورد 

مولاتي يازهراء وبقضاء حاجتنا 
 
Habit Roman


*أيلول من الدعاء والزيارة.. ولابنتي وزوجي
وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...*


حساسه بزياده
 عندي حاجي متعسره أدعوا لي عند
 السيده الله يقضيها عاجلاً غبر آجل  

ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركااته*
> 
> *في ميزان اعمالكم اخي قمي* 
> *موفق لكل خير*
> *موفقه خييه لخير الدنيا والاخره* 
> *لا تنسى العبدة الفقيرة أيلول من الدعاء والزيارة.. ولابنتي وزوجي* 
> 
> *وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي... قضى الله حوائجكم* 
> ...



ايلوول
 لا تتوقع مقداار السعااده التي انتاابتني
  بسؤالكم عن والدتي الغاليه 
للاسف الشديد خييه مازاالت اثار الجلطه تسيطر 
عليهاا وتحتااج لدعاائكم  
كلمة شكر قلييله في حقكم
 لذى وجب علي الدعااء لكم ولواالدييكم 
الله يقضي كل حواايجكم في الدنيا والاخره 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم بحق هذه الليله وذكرى وفاة سيدة النساء*
*عليها السلام من على جميع المؤمنين لاسيما أم* 
*نبراس  بالفرج*
*والشفاء يالله بحق ضلعها المكسور ,,,*
*جزيت خيرا خييي نبراس في ميزان* 
*أعمالك الحسنه ومن يقوم بهذه الزيارة*
*سجل إسمي نسيم الذكريات ومن سألني الدعاء*
*فأنا لي حاجة وأرجو من الله ومن السيدة* 
*المعصومة عليها السلام بقضائها لي وتفريج*
*همي في القريب  العاجل وأن أكون من شفعائهم يوم القيامة ..*
*عذراا للإطاله ورحم الله والديك ,,,*
*دمت بألف خير*

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ... 

اختي الفاضلة ... بارك الله بكي ووفقكي لكل خير.. وتقبل عملكي وسدد خطاكي ... 

أختاه ... 

سجلي اسمي
وفقكم الله ورعاكم لكل خير ويسر اموركم بحق محمد وال محمد
لاتنسونا ووالدي والمؤمنين والمؤمناات من خالص دعائكم
نسألكم الدعاء عني وعن جميع من يعز علي وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي... وان يفرج اموري ويسهلها في القريب العاجل..
... بالدعاء والتوفيق... 

قضى الله حوائجكم




دمتي موفقه بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين...

----------


## وردة وعتاب

الله يعطي العافيه اللي قايم على هالعمل والله يرحم والديه سجلو اسمي وردة وعتاب للتحقيق اللي في بالي عاجلا غير اجل يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## بقايا احزان

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع وفي ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

اذا ممكن تسجلو اسمي 

بقايا احزان 

موفقين َ

----------


## شواطئ شوق

الله يرحم ولدكم في ميزان أعمالكم بحق محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم 00
     عدراً اطلب منك مرة ثانية زيارة سيدتي فاطمة المعصومة (ع)
     نيابة عن جميع من اشترك مع شواطئ شوق في سورة الاخلاص التي كانت هدية لسيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء(ع)في ليلة الوفاء 
لكم جزيل الشكر والاجر من (خاتونة المحشر ) وعدراء قم يقضون جميع حوائجكم وحوائجنا وجميع المؤمنين 
 بحق وفضل الصلاة على محمدوال محمد
ونسألكم الدعاء0

----------


## نبراس،،،

> الله يرحم ولدكم في ميزان أعمالكم بحق محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم 00
> عدراً اطلب منك مرة ثانية زيارة سيدتي فاطمة المعصومة (ع)
> نيابة عن جميع من اشترك مع شواطئ شوق في سورة الاخلاص التي كانت هدية لسيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء(ع)في ليلة الوفاء 
> لكم جزيل الشكر والاجر من (خاتونة المحشر ) وعدراء قم يقضون جميع حوائجكم وحوائجنا وجميع المؤمنين 
> بحق وفضل الصلاة على محمدوال محمد
> ونسألكم الدعاء0



اهلا بك اختي 
ولا دااعي للأعتذار ابدا بل تستطييعين ان تسجلي اسمك
 في كل دفعه للحصوول على زيارات متعدده لك ولمن تحبين 
زياره مجاانيه يجب علينا ان نستغلهاا في كل مره
موفقه لكل خيير وقضى الله حواائجكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
شواطئ شوق 
والعائلة الكريمة الاحياء منهم والاموات 



ام القمرتين ولوالدي

زارعة الورد ولواالدي

مولاتي يازهراء وبقضاء حاجتنا 

Habit Roman ولوالدي


*أيلول* 
*من الدعاء والزيارة.. ولابنتي وزوجي
وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...*


حساسه بزياده
عندي حاجي متعسره أدعوا لي عند
السيده الله يقضيها عاجلاً غبر آجل 


* نسيم الذكريات* 
*ومن سألني الدعاءفأنا لي حاجة وأرجو من الله ومن السيدة* 
*المعصومة عليها السلام بقضائها لي وتفريج*
*همي في القريب العاجل وأن أكون من شفعائهم يوم القيامة ..* 

نبراس فاطمي
ووالدي والمؤمنين والمؤمناات من خالص دعائكم
نسألكم الدعاء عني وعن جميع من يعز علي 
وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...
 وان يفرج اموري ويسهلها في القريب العاجل..


 وردة وعتاب
 للتحقيق اللي في بالي عاجلا غير اجل يعطيكم العافيه 

بقايا احزان 
ووالدي والمؤمنيين وامؤمناات


 شواطئ شوق
 عن جميع من اشترك مع 
شواطئ شوق في سورة الاخلاص التي
 كانت هدية لسيدتي ومولاتي
فاطمة الزهراء(ع)في ليلة الوفاء 




ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
خيي نــبــراس،،
جهووود راااائعه ..وفي ميزان اعمالكم 
رحم الله والديك ..
وقضى الله حوائجكم لدنيا والاخره بحق الصلاة
على محمدوعلى آل محمد
هــنا اسجل اسمي فرح ووالداي   
والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الهداة

----------


## Habit Roman

> أخوي نبراس عندي حاجي متعسره أدعوا لي عند السيده الله يقضيها عاجلاً غبر آجل 
> 
> 
> مشكوره 
> ورحم الله والديش 
> *وقضى الله حوائجكم أجمعين* 
> أختي أسألش الدعاء بقضاء حاجتي
> حاجه مستعصيه جداً
> إدعي لي عند السيده إن الله يقضيها في القريب العاجل



 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

أخيتي حساسه بزيادة 
إن شاء الله سوف أدعوا لك عند الضريح لقضاء حاجتك 
ومولاتنا كريمة أهل البيت لن تردك خائبة

ورحم الله والديك إن شاء الله

أختك

----------


## هدوء الغرام

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم 
 جزاك الله خير في الدنيا والآخرة 
 هدوء الغرام 
 وهذا بالنسبة للاموات 
 السيد رضي 
 السيد مضر 
 السيد لؤي 
 السيدة زكية
يرحمهم الله 
 لك الاجر والثواب من عند الله 
 وموفق لكل خير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
> 
> أخيتي حساسه بزيادة 
> إن شاء الله سوف أدعوا لك عند الضريح لقضاء حاجتك 
> 
> 
> ومولاتنا كريمة أهل البيت لن تردك خائبة
> إن شاء الله تنقضي حاجتي ببركة دعاءك 
> وقضى الله حاجاتك بحق مكسرة الأضلاع 
> ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليكم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وأهلك اعدائهم

حوائجك مقضية بحق محمد وآل محمد

وألف شكر لمجهوداتك

الاسم : النظره البريئه
دمت بحفظ من لا تنام عينه

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
شواطئ شوق 
والعائلة الكريمة الاحياء منهم والاموات 




ام القمرتين ولوالدي 
زارعة الورد ولواالدي 
مولاتي يازهراء وبقضاء حاجتنا  
Habit Roman ولوالدي 

*أيلول* 
*من الدعاء والزيارة.. ولابنتي وزوجي*
*وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...* 

حساسه بزياده
عندي حاجي متعسره أدعوا لي عند
السيده الله يقضيها عاجلاً غبر آجل  

*نسيم الذكريات* 
*ومن سألني الدعاءفأنا لي حاجة وأرجو من الله ومن السيدة* 
*المعصومة عليها السلام بقضائها لي وتفريج*
*همي في القريب العاجل وأن أكون من شفعائهم يوم القيامة ..* 

نبراس فاطمي
ووالدي والمؤمنين والمؤمناات من خالص دعائكم
نسألكم الدعاء عني وعن جميع من يعز علي 
وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...
وان يفرج اموري ويسهلها في القريب العاجل.. 

وردة وعتاب
للتحقيق اللي في بالي عاجلا غير اجل يعطيكم العافيه  
بقايا احزان 
ووالدي والمؤمنيين وامؤمناات 

شواطئ شوق
عن جميع من اشترك مع 
شواطئ شوق في سورة الاخلاص التي
كانت هدية لسيدتي ومولاتي
فاطمة الزهراء(ع)في ليلة الوفاء  
فرح ووالداي 
والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات  
هدوء الغرام 
وهذا بالنسبة للاموات 
السيد رضي 
السيد مضر 
السيد لؤي 
السيدة زكية


النظره البريئه ووالدي 




ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## آهات حنونه

السلام عليكم

الله يعطيك خيو الف عافيه وفي ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله

ارجو تسجيل اسمي ,,,,بحر العجائب واسم زوجي وبناتي زهراء,,,,,فدك

واسم والدي رحمت الله عليه أحمد

----------


## عنيده

_اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد .. 

اشكرك اخوي من كل قلبي_ 

_و جزاك الله الف خير .._

_و الله يعطيك العافيه .._ 

_و زياره عني عنيده و_ 

_و المتوفي : عبدالله علي .._ 

_و نسالك الدعاء اخوي .. 

و بالتووفيق .._

----------


## جنة الرضا

الله يوفقك في كل خير يااارب

جنة الرضا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

احسنت اخي الكريم
في ميزان حسناتك
ورحم الله والديك عن النار والعذاب

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور

السلام عليك ياعلي ابن موسى
اسجل اسمي دمعة طفله يتيمه...
امم على قلبي امي تبغى تروح بعد
والى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

زياره مقبوله
ودعاء مستجاب بحق محمد وآله


موفقين لكل خير وصلاح...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_
_مشكور أخيى على هذه الجهود المباركة_
_في ميزان أعمالك والله يقضي حوائجكوحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب_
_لا تنسوا تدعوا لي..شمعة الوادي_ 
_وأن تدعوا الى أخي بالشفاء العاجل._
_والى جميع المرض المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب._
_وأطلاق سراح المسجونين والعودة الى ديارهم سالمين._
_موفق أخي لكل خير.._

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اشكررر جهوودك اخووي على هذه المبادره الطيبه 
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه إذن الله 
وهنا اترك بصمتي بتسجيل اسمي : عوامية صفوانية 
لأنال زيارة نيابة لسيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة المعصومه 
لعلي انال منها شفاعة في الاخره وقضاء جميع حوائجنااااا 
بحق محمد وآل محمد 
ولي طلب خاااص الدعااء بالشفاء والعافيه لفاطمة الشرفا 
فهي بأمس الحاجه للدعاء
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
تشكر على هذه الجهووود 
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
موفق لكل خيرررر
دمت بود
في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يعطيكم العافيه ورحم الله والديكم نبراس و Habit Roman
السلام على كريمة أهل البيت السيده المعصومه..ورحمة الله وبركاته
..أسجل اسمي
 مياس و والديّ وأخوتي وأخواتي وجميع المؤمنين..

والسلام عليكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعه الثاانيه لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا



شواطئ شوق 
والعائلة الكريمة الاحياء منهم والاموات 


ام القمرتين ولوالدي


زارعة الورد ولواالدي


مولاتي يازهراء وبقضاء حاجتنا 


Habit Roman ولوالدي



*أيلول* 
*من الدعاء والزيارة.. ولابنتي وزوجي*
*وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...*



حساسه بزياده
عندي حاجي متعسره أدعوا لي عند
السيده الله يقضيها عاجلاً غبر آجل 



*نسيم الذكريات* 
*ومن سألني الدعاءفأنا لي حاجة وأرجو من الله ومن السيدة* 
*المعصومة عليها السلام بقضائها لي وتفريج*
*همي في القريب العاجل وأن أكون من شفعائهم يوم القيامة ..*



نبراس فاطمي
ووالدي والمؤمنين والمؤمناات من خالص دعائكم
نسألكم الدعاء عني وعن جميع من يعز علي 
وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...
وان يفرج اموري ويسهلها في القريب العاجل..



وردة وعتاب
للتحقيق اللي في بالي عاجلا 
غير اجل يعطيكم العافيه 


بقايا احزان 
ووالدي والمؤمنيين وامؤمناات



شواطئ شوق
عن جميع من اشترك مع 
شواطئ شوق في سورة الاخلاص التي
كانت هدية لسيدتي ومولاتي
فاطمة الزهراء(ع)في ليلة الوفاء 


فرح 
ووالداي والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 


هدوء الغرام 
وهذا بالنسبة للاموات 
السيد رضي 
السيد مضر 
السيد لؤي 
السيدة زكية 
النظره البريئه ووالدي 
 
بحر العجائب
 واسم زوجي وبناتي زهراء,,,,,فدك
واسم والدي رحمت الله عليه أحمد 

_ عنيده و 
و المتوفي : عبدالله علي_ 

جنة الرضا ووالدي

دمعة طفله يتيمه...
امم على قلبي امي تبغى تروح بعد
والى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
_..شمعة الوادي 
وأن تدعوا الى أخي بالشفاء العاجل._
_والى جميع المرض المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب._
_وأطلاق سراح المسجونين والعودة الى ديارهم سالمين_

عوامية صفوانية 
ولي طلب خاااص الدعااء بالشفاء 
والعافيه لفاطمة الشرفا 
فهي بأمس الحاجه للدعاء

مياس 
ووالديّ وأخوتي وأخواتي وجميع المؤمنين..






ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يتقبل منك أخي الكريم
وفي ميزاان الحسنات يارب ..
نسألكم الدعاء ...
سجلوا أسمي 
همس الصمت
ووالدي المتوفى 
محمد أحمد ..
بالتوفيق للجميع 
والله يتقبل يارب ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعه الثاانيه لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا



شواطئ شوق 
والعائلة الكريمة الاحياء منهم والاموات 


ام القمرتين ولوالدي



زارعة الورد ولواالدي


مولاتي يازهراء وبقضاء حاجتنا 


Habit Roman ولوالدي



*أيلول* 
*من الدعاء والزيارة.. ولابنتي وزوجي*
*وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...*



حساسه بزياده
عندي حاجي متعسره أدعوا لي عند
السيده الله يقضيها عاجلاً غبر آجل 



*نسيم الذكريات* 
*ومن سألني الدعاءفأنا لي حاجة وأرجو من الله ومن السيدة* 
*المعصومة عليها السلام بقضائها لي وتفريج*
*همي في القريب العاجل وأن أكون من شفعائهم يوم القيامة ..*



نبراس فاطمي
ووالدي والمؤمنين والمؤمناات من خالص دعائكم
نسألكم الدعاء عني وعن جميع من يعز علي 
وادعو لي بتيسير اموري وقضاء حاجتي...
وان يفرج اموري ويسهلها في القريب العاجل..



وردة وعتاب
للتحقيق اللي في بالي عاجلا 
غير اجل يعطيكم العافيه 


بقايا احزان 
ووالدي والمؤمنيين وامؤمناات



شواطئ شوق
عن جميع من اشترك مع 
شواطئ شوق في سورة الاخلاص التي
كانت هدية لسيدتي ومولاتي
فاطمة الزهراء(ع)في ليلة الوفاء 


فرح 
ووالداي والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 


هدوء الغرام 
وهذا بالنسبة للاموات 
السيد رضي 
السيد مضر 
السيد لؤي 
السيدة زكية
النظره البريئه ووالدي 


بحر العجائب
واسم زوجي وبناتي زهراء,,,,,فدك
واسم والدي رحمت الله عليه أحمد 

_عنيده و 
و المتوفي : عبدالله علي_ 

جنة الرضا ووالدي

دمعة طفله يتيمه...
امم على قلبي امي تبغى تروح بعد
والى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
_..شمعة الوادي 
وأن تدعوا الى أخي بالشفاء العاجل._
_والى جميع المرض المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب._
_وأطلاق سراح المسجونين والعودة الى ديارهم سالمين_

عوامية صفوانية 
ولي طلب خاااص الدعااء بالشفاء 
والعافيه لفاطمة الشرفا 
فهي بأمس الحاجه للدعاء

مياس 
ووالديّ وأخوتي وأخواتي وجميع المؤمنين..

همس الصمت
ووالدي المتوفى محمد أحمد 


تم ارساال الدفعه الثانيه 
واعتذر على التأخيير  
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## ارسم العشق

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
في ميزان حسناتك اخي
لا تنسنا من الدعاء ارسم العشق
الله يقضي حوائجكم وحوائج حميع المحتاجين ياكريم

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد

جهود مباركة تشكر عليها أخي الكريم

جزيت خيراً وفي ميزان أعمالك

والله يقضي حوائجك وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب

اسألكم الدعاء : ورد الياسمين 

ولوالديّ بالصحة والعافية
والى جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب .

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم00
جزاكم الله ألف خير على هذا المجهود في ميزان اعمالكم ان شاء الله بحق عدراء قم فاطمة المعصومة (ع)
سجل شواطئ شوق ومن اشترك معها في حملة الصلاة على محمدوال محمد التي ستهداء إلى الفقيد الراحل في ذكروفاته سيد محمد رضا الشيرازي (قدس) الكم الاجروالثواب من الله 
زيارة مقبولة ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله*  

*السلام على السيده المعصومه*  

*اسجل اسمي بالزياره (أمل الظهور ) واهلي*  

*وعمي المتوفي :* 

*سامي محمد* 

*رحمه الله* 
*الله يرزقنا زيارتهم بالدنيا وشفاعتهم بالآخرة*  
*ربي يقضي حوائجكم ويعطيكم العافيه بحق السيده سلام الله عليها*

----------


## املـــــ الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

رحم الله والديكم وقضى الله حوائجكم في الدنيا والاخره 

اسجل اسمي

املــــ الحيآة وامي وابي وأخوتي وآخوآني

تحيآتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم و فرجنا بهم و أهلك أعداءهم 

صلوات الله وسلامه عليك يا مولاتي يا طاهرة يا بنت الطاهرين 
صلوات الله عليك يا كريمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام

لا حرمنا الله في الدنيا زيارتكم وفي الآخرة شفاعتكم ، اني وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات  

جزاك الله  عن المؤمنين خير الجزاء خيي نبراس وقضي الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم اجمعين بجاه محمد وال محمد 

زياره مقبوله بأذن الله 

عن ام الحلوين ووالديها وزجها واولادها

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام عليكم جميعا 
تمت الزيارة عن الدفعة الثانية
في صباح هذا اليوم ونسأل الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا هذه الزياره 
وان يقضي حاجاتنا ويرحم موتانا ويفرج همنا ويشافي ممرضاناويفك اسرانا 
بحق السيده المعصومه سلام الله عليهااا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن
كما تم دفع الصدقة عن الدفعه كامله 
لكم جميعا تحياتي الصادقه 
دمتم بالف خيير 
نبراس،،،

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعه الثالثة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا 


ارسم العشق ووالدي 
ورد الياسمين 
ولوالديّ بالصحة والعافية
والى جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب  
شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الصلاة على محمدوال محمد
التي ستهداء إلى الفقيد الراحل في ذكروفاته
سيد محمد رضا الشيرازي (قدس) 
(أمل الظهور ) واهلي
*وعمي المتوفي :*
*سامي محمد* 
*رحمه الله*

املــــ الحيآة
وامي وابي وأخوتي وآخوآني 
ام الحلوين
ووالديها وزجها واولادها  
ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

باتوفيق انشاء الله ولا تنسونا من دعائكم وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات.
تقبل الله اعمالكم وطاعتكم.
السلام عليكي يا سيدتي ومولاتي زينب ياأم المصائب ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## صمت السنين

أخي الكريم نبراس في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله وجزاك الله خير 
أتمنى أن تدعوا لوادتي بالصحه والعافيه ولاخوتي وأخواتي
وادعي لي بتفريج كربي فانا بحاجه ماسه للدعاء
أختك في الله
صمت السنين

----------


## تعشق ابوهاا

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

رحم الله جميع اموات الاحياء من الاولين ومن الاخرين

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تقبل اللة زيارتكم الى قم المقدسة
ونسالكم الدعاء
اسمى مريم المقدسة
والى جميع المومنين والمومنات
وجعلة اللة فى ميزان اعمالكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعه الثالثة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا




ارسم العشق ووالدي


ورد الياسمين 
ولوالديّ بالصحة والعافية
والى جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب 


شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الصلاة على محمدوال محمد
التي ستهداء إلى الفقيد الراحل في ذكروفاته
سيد محمد رضا الشيرازي (قدس)


(أمل الظهور ) واهلي
*وعمي المتوفي :*
*سامي محمد* 
*رحمه الله*
املــــ الحيآة
وامي وابي وأخوتي وآخوآني


ام الحلوين
ووالديها وزجها واولادها 

رامي مهدي محمد
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات

صمت السنين
أتمنى أن تدعوا لوادتي بالصحه والعافيه ولاخوتي وأخواتي
وادعي لي بتفريج كربي فانا بحاجه ماسه للدعاء

تعشق ابوهاا
جميع اموات الاحياء من الاولين ومن الاخرين 

مريم المقدسة
والى جميع المومنين والمومنات


ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## فرح

خيينــبــراس،،
تقبل الله اعمالكم ،،ومرحومين الوالدين 
وجزاكم المولى خير الجزاء ،،في ميزان اعمالكم
اسجل اسمي ..فرح ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ايات الروح

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اسمي ايات الروح 
المرحوم الشاب محمد سعيد 
يعطيك العافية أخي نبراس،،،

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعه الثالثة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا 



ارسم العشق ووالدي 

ورد الياسمين 
ولوالديّ بالصحة والعافية
والى جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب  

شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الصلاة على محمدوال محمد
التي ستهداء إلى الفقيد الراحل في ذكروفاته
سيد محمد رضا الشيرازي (قدس) 

(أمل الظهور ) واهلي
*وعمي المتوفي :*
*سامي محمد* 
*رحمه الله* 
املــــ الحيآة
وامي وابي وأخوتي وآخوآني 

ام الحلوين
ووالديها وزجها واولادها 

رامي مهدي محمد
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
صمت السنين
أتمنى أن تدعوا لوادتي بالصحه والعافيه ولاخوتي وأخواتي
وادعي لي بتفريج كربي فانا بحاجه ماسه للدعاء

تعشق ابوهاا
جميع اموات الاحياء من الاولين ومن الاخرين  
مريم المقدسة
والى جميع المومنين والمومنات 

فرح 
ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
ايات الروح 
المرحوم الشاب محمد سعيد 


ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
وان شاء الله هذا الاسبووع انا ازور عن هذه الدفعه 
لانني موجوود بجووار السيدة هذه الايام
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بارك الله فيكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم* 
*اضم مع المجموعهـ والدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر* 
*ورحم الله والديكم عن النار والعذاب*

----------


## بنت الاحساء 200

السلام عليكم اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وسلم وعجل فرج الامام المهدي علي وسلم الله يعطيكم العافيه ماقصرتو اريد ان اسجل اسمي واسم الوالد والوالده انا بنت الاحساء وبوحسين وام حسين يارب تعطي الوالد والوالده الصحه وان تحقق امنياتي المعصومه وشكرا لكم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مشكور ورحم الله والديك وقضى الله حاجاتك ونفع الله بك المؤمنين
أتمنى أسجل اسمي مرة أخرى والدعاء لي في قضاء حاجتي 
ولا أنسى 
أم سيد محمد
وأبو سيد محمد
الدعاء لهما بالشفاء

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعه الثالثة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا





ارسم العشق ووالدي



ورد الياسمين 
ولوالديّ بالصحة والعافية
والى جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب 



شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الصلاة على محمدوال محمد
التي ستهداء إلى الفقيد الراحل في ذكروفاته
سيد محمد رضا الشيرازي (قدس)



(أمل الظهور ) واهلي
*وعمي المتوفي :*
*سامي محمد* 
*رحمه الله*


املــــ الحيآة
وامي وابي وأخوتي وآخوآني



ام الحلوين
ووالديها وزجها واولادها 


رامي مهدي محمد
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات


صمت السنين
أتمنى أن تدعوا لوادتي بالصحه والعافيه ولاخوتي وأخواتي
وادعي لي بتفريج كربي فانا بحاجه ماسه للدعاء


تعشق ابوهاا
جميع اموات الاحياء من الاولين ومن الاخرين 


مريم المقدسة
والى جميع المومنين والمومنات



فرح 
ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات


ايات الروح 
المرحوم الشاب محمد سعيد  
 
ورده محمديه
اضم مع المجموعهـ والدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر 

بنت الاحساء 200
ووالدي ابوحسين وام حسين يارب تعطي الوالد والوالده الصحه 
وان تحقق امنياتي المعصومه وشكرا لكم 

حساسه بزياده
اسمي مرة أخرى والدعاء لي في قضاء حاجتي 
ولا أنسى 
أم سيد محمد
وأبو سيد محمد




ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
وان شاء الله هذا الاسبووع انا ازور عن هذه الدفعه 
لانني موجوود بجووار السيدة هذه الايام
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


السلام عليكم جميعا 
تم جمع الاسماااء للدفعة الثالثة
في هذا الليلة ونسأل الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا هذه الزياره 
وان يقضي حاجاتنا ويرحم موتانا ويفرج همنا ويشافي ممرضاناويفك اسرانا 
بحق السيده المعصومه سلام الله عليهااا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن
لكم جميعا تحياتي الصادقه 
دمتم بالف خيير 

نبراس،،،

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

يعطيك العافية 
اخوي  نبراس،،،
موفق الى كل خير 
ورحم الله والديك على هذا المجهود والعطاء 
نسالكم الدعاء 
‏Sweet Magic
تحياتي وسلامي لك

----------


## نبراس،،،

الهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

من الليله نبدأ تسجيل الاسمااء للدفعة الاخييره 
وبستطااعة الجمييع تسجل 
اسماائهم واسمااء من يعز عليهم  مكررا
ليستفييد اكبر عدد من هذه الفرصه 
لكم مني تحية صاادقه
دمتم جميعا بالف خيير

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

رحم الله والديك أخوي
أتمنى دعو لي ولزوجي بنية قضاء الحاجة
ووالدي وأخواني وأخواتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات بقضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهموفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم--
بعد السلام والتحية ألف ألف شكر لكم على هذا المجهود العظيم في ميزان أعمالكم وقضاء حوائجكم وحاجة صاحب العصروالزمان وحوائجنا وشفاء جميع مرضى المؤمنين وتسهيل الامور المتعسر في القريب العاجل غير اجل بحق عدراء قم رحم الله ولدايكم سجل   شواظئ ومن اشترك معها في حملة الذكر (الحكيم) الذي سيهداء إلى (السيدة فاطمة الزهراء في ميلادها والسيدة أم البنين )في وفاتها  لكم مني الف شكر في ميزان أعمالكم بحق محمدوال محمد0

----------


## أسرار الليل

رحم الله والديكم
اتمنى الدعاء لي بقضااء حوائجي وحوائج المحتاجين ..

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليكم 

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي نبراس 

ورحم الله والديك وجزاك الف خير 

السلام علي سيدتنا فاطمة المعصومة 

ورزقتنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم 

موفقين الى كل خير وجعل الله لكم في كل زيارة بركة 
أسمي عذاب المشاعر
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
وفي ميزان حسناتك يااااارب

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


السلام عليكم جميعا 
تمت الزيارة عن الدفعة الثالثه 
في هذه الليله ونسأل الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا هذه الزياره 
وان يقضي حاجاتنا ويرحم موتانا ويفرج همنا ويشافي ممرضاناويفك اسرانا 
بحق السيده المعصومه سلام الله عليهااا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن
كما تم التبرع للظريح الطاهر وقرأة الفاتحه على قبر الشيخ بهجت نيابه عن هذه الدفعه  
لكم جميعا تحياتي الصادقه 
دمتم بالف خيير 

نبراس،،،

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعهالاخيرة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن
 



اللؤلؤ المكنون
أتمنى دعو لي ولزوجي بنية قضاء الحاجة ووالدي
وأخواني وأخواتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بقضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات  
شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الذكر (الحكيم)
الذي سيهداء إلى (السيدة فاطمة الزهراء 
في ميلادها والسيدة أم البنين )في وفاتها  
أسرار الليل
اتمنى الدعاء لي بقضااء حوائجي وحوائج المحتاجين  
عذاب المشاعر
ولوالديهاا والمؤمنين والمؤمنات 



ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
وان شاء الله هذا الدفعه الاخيره لزيارة 
السيدة سلام الله عليهاا
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار 
اسجل اسمي..
فـــرح ووالداااي واختي المرحومه ام حسين واولاد خواتي 
حسين..سيد هاشم ..والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والدعاء الى اطفالي بالهدايه والتوفيق 
اخوووي نبراااس،،
جزاك المولى خير الجزاء 
وفي ميزان اعمالك ،،ومرحوم الوالدين 
اجمل الامنيات لك بالنجاح والتوفيق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


رحم الله والديكم أخوي..

وجزاكم الله كل الخير يارب..

وتقضى حوائجكم لسعيكم في قضاء حوائج أخوانكم المؤمنين بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين


موفقين دوماً..

وعين الله ترعاكم ...


دمتم برعاية الاله..

----------


## مجنون قلبك

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 


*رحم الله والديكم أخوي ضمني مع المجموعه* 
*ولك جزيل الشكر*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير على هذا المجهود ورحم الله ولدايكم وقضى الله حوائجكم لدنيا والاخرة يارب العالمين 
سجل شواطئ شوق زيارة نيابة عن 14معصوم وعن المراجع والعلماء وعن                           اهلها الاحياءوالموات ومن قضى لها حاجة ومن له حق في ذمتها وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين نسأل الله سبحانه بحق فاطمة المعصومة ان يعجل فرج ولينا صاحب العصروالزمان وفك الاسره وتسهيل الامور وتغير سوء حالاً إلى احسن حال بحق بنت باب الحوائج 
زيارة واعمال مقبولة بحق البتولة 
موفقين لكل خير ونسألكم الدعاء في حضرة المعصومة

----------


## نور آل محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

رحم الله والديك

سجل اسمي بنيه قضاء الحاجة

واسم جدتي المرحومه حسينيه

----------


## ansaralzahra

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاااته* 
*رحم الله والديك وقضى حوائجك بالدنيا والآخره* 
*سجل أسمي للزيارة بنيه قضاء حاجه وللزواج* 
*في ميزان أعمالكم ..*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعهالاخيرة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن






اللؤلؤ المكنون
أتمنى دعو لي ولزوجي بنية قضاء الحاجة ووالدي
وأخواني وأخواتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بقضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات 


شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الذكر (الحكيم)
الذي سيهداء إلى (السيدة فاطمة الزهراء 
في ميلادها والسيدة أم البنين )في وفاتها 


أسرار الليل
اتمنى الدعاء لي بقضااء حوائجي وحوائج المحتاجين 


عذاب المشاعر
ولوالديهاا والمؤمنين والمؤمنات

فـــرح 
ووالداااي واختي المرحومه ام حسين واولاد خواتي 
حسين..سيد هاشم ..والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والدعاء الى اطفالي بالهدايه والتوفيق

دمعة على السطور
ووالديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا

مجنون قلبك ...ووالديهاا


 شواطئ شوق
 زيارة نيابة عن 14معصوم وعن المراجع والعلماء
 وعن اهلها الاحياءوالموات ومن قضى لها حاجة
 ومن له حق في ذمتها 
وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

 
نور آل محمد
الدعااء  لقضاء الحاجة
واسم جدتي المرحومه حسينيه


ansaralzahra
* الزيارة بنيه قضاء حاجه وللزواج* 



ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
وان شاء الله هذا الدفعه الاخيره لزيارة 
السيدة سلام الله عليهاا
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## القمر الامع

اللهم  صلي علي محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم يا الله
اولا عجل فرج امام زماننا وفك ارقابنا من النار وننال شفاعتهم يوم القيامه
وان تهديننا علي الطريق المستقيم وان نموت علي ولايه اهل البيت
ثانيا ان تغفر لامي وابي وزوجي ذنوبهم وتقضي حوائجهم 
وان تستجيب دعائي وتقضي حوائجي بحق محمد وعلي وفاطمه واهل بيت النبوه ومعدن الرساله
رحم الله والديك وقضى حجاتك 
اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم
ثبتني على محبتهم ولاتزغ قلبي عنهم
وصلي الله علي محمد وال محمد

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكم الله خيراً وفي ميزان حسناتكم..

أسجل اسمي للزياره بنية التوفيق و قضاء الحوائج..  
مياس و صديقتي( ع .م ) و صديقتي ( ز . م ) و والديّ وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات , ومن له حق عليّّ ..

ورحم الله والديك أخي نبراس 
موفقين

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليكم 

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي نبراس 

ورحم الله والديك وجزاك الف خير 

السلام علي سيدتنا فاطمة المعصومة 

ورزقتنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم 

موفقين الى كل خير وجعل الله لكم في كل زيارة بركة 
الي والدي ووالدتي والي زوجي واخواتي واخواني
وجميع المسلمين
موفق لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
أخي نبراس

----------


## نبراس النور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام علي سيدتنا فاطمة المعصومة* 
*ورزقنا الله زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخرة
*
*قضى الله حاجتنا وحاجة كل محتاااج*
*موفقين على الجهود الرائعة*
*ومثابين*

 ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعهالاخيرة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن




اللؤلؤ المكنون
أتمنى دعو لي ولزوجي بنية قضاء الحاجة ووالدي
وأخواني وأخواتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بقضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات 


شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الذكر (الحكيم)
الذي سيهداء إلى (السيدة فاطمة الزهراء 
في ميلادها والسيدة أم البنين )في وفاتها 


أسرار الليل
اتمنى الدعاء لي بقضااء حوائجي وحوائج المحتاجين 


عذاب المشاعر
ولوالديهاا والمؤمنين والمؤمنات

فـــرح 
ووالداااي واختي المرحومه ام حسين واولاد خواتي 
حسين..سيد هاشم ..والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والدعاء الى اطفالي بالهدايه والتوفيق

دمعة على السطور
ووالديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا

مجنون قلبك ...ووالديهاا


شواطئ شوق
زيارة نيابة عن 14معصوم وعن المراجع والعلماء
وعن اهلها الاحياءوالموات ومن قضى لها حاجة
ومن له حق في ذمتها 
وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 




نور آل محمد
الدعااء لقضاء الحاجة
واسم جدتي المرحومه حسينيه


ansaralzahra
*الزيارة بنيه قضاء حاجه وللزواج* 

 
القمر الامع
اولا  تعجيل الفرج وفك ارقابنا من النار وننال شفاعتهم يوم القيامه
وان تهديننا علي الطريق المستقيم وان نموت علي ولايه اهل البيت
ثانيا ان تغفر لامي وابي وزوجي ذنوبهم وتقضي حوائجهم 
وان تستجيب دعائي وتقضي حوائجي

 بنية التوفيق و قضاء الحوائج.. 
مياس و صديقتي( ع .م ) و صديقتي ( ز . م ) و والديّ 
وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات , ومن له حق عليّ
 
عذاب المشاعر
 والدي ووالدتي والي زوجي واخواتي واخواني
وجميع المسلمين

نبراس النور
ولوالديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا
 

ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
وان شاء الله هذا الدفعه الاخيره لزيارة 
السيدة سلام الله عليهاا
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## salam salm

*السلام عليك يا سيدتي* 
*( السيدة المعصومة ) ورحمة الله وبركاته وعلى اخوك الامام المظلوم ورحمة الله* 

*ابدا ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*



*ورزقنا الله زيارتكم*

----------


## ام الاقمار

السلام عليكم 

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي نبراس 

ورحم الله والديك وجزاك الف خير 

السلام علي سيدتنا فاطمة المعصومة 

ورزقتنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم 

موفقين الى كل خير وجعل الله لكم في كل زيارة بركة 
أسمي المستعار
ام الاقمار
والي زوجي ووالدتي ووالدي وجميع المؤمنين
شكرااا اخوي
في ميزان حسناتك ياااارب

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم00
بعد السلام والتحية إلى أخي نبراس جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير على المجهود المبارك الله يقضي حوائجكم لدنياوالاخرة 
وحوائجنا مع حوائجكم أريد زيارة نيابة لقضاء وتسهيل الامور وتزويج المعنيين في قلب شواطئ شوق ان يرزقهم بازواج صالحين هم والمؤمنين في العاجل القريب بحق اخت الغريب وبنت باب الحوائج الغريبة فاطمة المعصومة المسمومة ماتردنا خايبين توسل لنا عندها لكم اللاجروالثواب بحق داحي الباب (بلغوا سلامي لها )نحن في عسروظلم من الظالمين يالله بحقها تسهل وتيسر كل متعسر يالله بحق محمدوال محمد0

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم00
> اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم00
> بعد السلام والتحية إلى أخي نبراس جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير على المجهود المبارك الله يقضي حوائجكم لدنياوالاخرة 
> وحوائجنا مع حوائجكم أريد زيارة نيابة لقضاء وتسهيل الامور وتزويج المعنيين في قلب شواطئ شوق ان يرزقهم بازواج صالحين هم والمؤمنين في العاجل القريب بحق اخت الغريب وبنت باب الحوائج الغريبة فاطمة المعصومة المسمومة ماتردنا خايبين توسل لنا عندها لكم اللاجروالثواب بحق داحي الباب (بلغوا سلامي لها )نحن في عسروظلم من الظالمين يالله بحقها تسهل وتيسر كل متعسر يالله بحق محمدوال محمد0



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركااته 
وان شاء الله ماا ننساكم ومن يعز عليكم من الدعاااء 
اشكر دعاائك لي بس لو دعييتي لواالدييني بعد
 لان ذلك يسعدنيي كثيرا 
اشكر زيارتك دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعهالاخيرة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن


اللؤلؤ المكنون
أتمنى دعو لي ولزوجي بنية قضاء الحاجة ووالدي
وأخواني وأخواتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بقضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات  
شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الذكر (الحكيم)
الذي سيهداء إلى (السيدة فاطمة الزهراء 
في ميلادها والسيدة أم البنين )في وفاتها  
أسرار الليل
اتمنى الدعاء لي بقضااء حوائجي وحوائج المحتاجين  
عذاب المشاعر
ولوالديهاا والمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
فـــرح 
ووالداااي واختي المرحومه ام حسين واولاد خواتي 
حسين..سيد هاشم ..والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والدعاء الى اطفالي بالهدايه والتوفيق 
دمعة على السطور
ووالديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا 
مجنون قلبك ...ووالديهاا 
شواطئ شوق
زيارة نيابة عن 14معصوم وعن المراجع والعلماء
وعن اهلها الاحياءوالموات ومن قضى لها حاجة
ومن له حق في ذمتها 
وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين  

نور آل محمد
الدعااء لقضاء الحاجة
واسم جدتي المرحومه حسينيه 

ansaralzahra
*الزيارة بنيه قضاء حاجه وللزواج*  
القمر الامع
اولا تعجيل الفرج وفك ارقابنا من النار وننال شفاعتهم يوم القيامه
وان تهديننا علي الطريق المستقيم وان نموت علي ولايه اهل البيت
ثانيا ان تغفر لامي وابي وزوجي ذنوبهم وتقضي حوائجهم 
وان تستجيب دعائي وتقضي حوائجي

بنية التوفيق و قضاء الحوائج.. 
مياس و صديقتي( ع .م ) و صديقتي ( ز . م ) و والديّ 
وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات , ومن له حق عليّ 
عذاب المشاعر
والدي ووالدتي والي زوجي واخواتي واخواني
وجميع المسلمين

نبراس النور
ولوالديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا 
salam salm
ولوااديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا 
ام الاقمار
والي زوجي ووالدتي ووالدي وجميع المؤمنين 
شواطئ شوق
أريد زيارة نيابة لقضاء وتسهيل الامور وتزويج المعنيين
في قلب شواطئ شوق ان يرزقهم بازواج صالحين هم والمؤمنين في العاجل القريب 
بحق اخت الغريب وان لا تردنا خايبين توسل لنا عندها (بلغوا سلامي لها )
نحن في عسروظلم من الظالمين يالله بحقها تسهل وتيسر كل متعسر  
ننتظر تسجيل المزيد من الاسمااء 
وان شاء الله هذا الدفعه الاخيره لزيارة 
السيدة سلام الله عليهاا
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

ااخر موعد للتسجييل في هذه الدفعه الاخييرة سيكوون
 في هذه الليله ان شاء الله تحيااتي لك جميعا 
وتمنيااتي ان تكوون زياارتكم وزياارتناا مقبووله 
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## موالية حيدر

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد .....*
*السلام عليكم ..أيها الأخ الفاضل* 
*أرجو منكم الزيارة ... نيابة ...   عني وعن .. والدي ... وزوجي ...*
*وكل من يعنيني ..  أمرهم .*
*وألا تنسانا من صالح دعواتكم .....*
*وجزاكم الله كل خير ......*
* وأجركم على ...  الحسين ....*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*حوائج مقضية ان شاء الله بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*ياريت زيارة للوالدة باسم زينب علي  وبناتها* 

*وللمرحوم الوالد حسن ابن فاطمة* 

* موفق اخي الكريم*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*رحم الله والديك خييي نبراس*
*وإن شاء الله حوائجنا وحوائجك مقضية*
*بحق فاطمة المعصومة عليها السلام*
*وبحق ليلة الجمعة وفضلها عند الله*
*سجل إسمي نسيم الذكريات وجميع*
*من سألني الدعاء ولوالدي وإخوتي وأخواتي*
*وجميع المؤمنين ..*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وتقبل الله*
*أعمالك وزيارة مقبولة ..*
*دمت بألف خير*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرنجنا بفرجهم ياكريم 00
تحياتي لكم أخي نبراس ألف ألف شكر على هذا العطاء الله يتقبل اعمالكم ويقضي حوائجكم وحوائج ولدايكم في الدنيا والاخرة ويسهل اموركم ويثبتكم على الصراط المستقيم الله يجعلكم من البارين بالولدين بحق سيد الكونين وهذه 100مرة الصلاة على محمدوال محمد   نيابة  عن لولدايكم لكم جزيل الشكر ونسألكم الدعاء في كل حين بحق الحسين 
وتعجيل الفرج لصاحب العصروالزمان لاتنسونا أنا ووليدي واخواني واخواتي وجميع المؤمنين من الدعاء
دمتم بألف خير 0

----------


## نبراس،،،

اهلابكم اخوااني واخوااتي 
بقى من الوقت نصف سااعه لاغلاق باب التسجيل 
لانني ساذهب إلى الحرم للزياره فهذا ااخر يووم لي 
كل الشكر لكم لكم جميعا تحية صادقه 
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## زهور الامل

بارك الله فيك خيوو نبراس
وجعله في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله 
ورحم الله والديك وجزاك وجزاهم خير الجزاء 
وجعلك من البارين بوالديك 
خيوو 
اسجل اسمي زهور الامل والى والدي ووالدوالدي واخوتي 
والى خالتي المرحومه زهراء والى جميع موتى المؤمنين 
ربي يحقق امنياتك ويسعدك دنيا وآخره

----------


## نبراس،،،

شواطىء شوق
الف الف شكر لك اختي شواطىء
وان شاء الله في ميزاان اعماالش الخيره 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وقضااء الحااجات 
دمتي بخيير

زهور الامل 
كل الشكر لك اختي الكرييمه 
والله يرحم والدينا ووالدييكم ان شاء الله 
دمتي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

اغلق بااب التسجييل 
نسألكم الدعااء 
دمتم جميعا بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الدفعهالاخيرة لزيارة 
السيده فاطمة المعصوومه سلام الله عليهاا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن



اللؤلؤ المكنون
أتمنى دعو لي ولزوجي بنية قضاء الحاجة ووالدي
وأخواني وأخواتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بقضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات 


شواطئ شوق
ومن اشترك معها في حملة الذكر (الحكيم)
الذي سيهداء إلى (السيدة فاطمة الزهراء 
في ميلادها والسيدة أم البنين )في وفاتها 


أسرار الليل
اتمنى الدعاء لي بقضااء حوائجي وحوائج المحتاجين 


عذاب المشاعر
ولوالديهاا والمؤمنين والمؤمنات


فـــرح 
ووالداااي واختي المرحومه ام حسين واولاد خواتي 
حسين..سيد هاشم ..والى جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والدعاء الى اطفالي بالهدايه والتوفيق


دمعة على السطور
ووالديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا


مجنون قلبك ...ووالديهاا


شواطئ شوق
زيارة نيابة عن 14معصوم وعن المراجع والعلماء
وعن اهلها الاحياءوالموات ومن قضى لها حاجة
ومن له حق في ذمتها 
وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 



نور آل محمد
الدعااء لقضاء الحاجة
واسم جدتي المرحومه حسينيه



ansaralzahra
*الزيارة بنيه قضاء حاجه وللزواج* 


القمر الامع
اولا تعجيل الفرج وفك ارقابنا من النار وننال شفاعتهم يوم القيامه
وان تهديننا علي الطريق المستقيم وان نموت علي ولايه اهل البيت
ثانيا ان تغفر لامي وابي وزوجي ذنوبهم وتقضي حوائجهم 
وان تستجيب دعائي وتقضي حوائجي


بنية التوفيق و قضاء الحوائج.. 
مياس و صديقتي( ع .م ) و صديقتي ( ز . م ) و والديّ 
وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات , ومن له حق عليّ


عذاب المشاعر
والدي ووالدتي والي زوجي واخواتي واخواني
وجميع المسلمين


نبراس النور
ولوالديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا

salam salm
ولوااديهاا ومن يعز عليهاا


ام الاقمار
والي زوجي ووالدتي ووالدي وجميع المؤمنين


شواطئ شوق
أريد زيارة نيابة لقضاء وتسهيل الامور وتزويج المعنيين
في قلب شواطئ شوق ان يرزقهم بازواج صالحين هم والمؤمنين في العاجل القريب 
بحق اخت الغريب وان لا تردنا خايبين توسل لنا عندها (بلغوا سلامي لها )
نحن في عسروظلم من الظالمين يالله بحقها تسهل وتيسر كل متعسر 

منصورة
*نيابة ... عني وعن .. والدي ... وزوجي ...
وكل من يعنيني .. أمرهم .*

نوارة الدنيا
* زيارة للوالدة باسم زينب علي وبناتها 
وللمرحوم الوالد حسن ابن فاطمة* 

* نسيم الذكريات* 
*وجميع من سألني الدعاء ولوالدي وإخوتي وأخواتي*
*وجميع المؤمنين ..*
 زهور الامل 
والى والدي ووالدوالدي واخوتي 
والى خالتي المرحومه زهراء والى جميع موتى المؤمنين 


هذا الدفعه الاخيره لزيارة 
السيدة سلام الله عليهاا
تحيااتي لكم جميعاا
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 



السلام عليكم جميعا 
تمت الزيارة عن الدفعةالاخيرة
في ظهر هذا اليووم ونسأل الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا هذه الزياره 
وان يقضي حاجاتنا ويرحم موتانا ويفرج همنا ويشافي ممرضاناويفك اسرانا 
بحق السيده المعصومه سلام الله عليهااا
يافاطمة المعصومه اشفعيلي في الجمة فإن لك عند الله شأنا من الشأن
كما تمت زيارة واارث ايضا لكم جميعا 
اعتذر إن بذر مني اي تقصيير 
كما اسألكم الدعااء لوالدي
تحياااتي الصاادقه لكم جميعا 
دمتم بالف خيير 


نبراس،،،

----------


## فرح

اخوووي نــــــــــبراااس ،،
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وتقبل الله زيارتكم 
ورحم الله والديك ..
وان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالكم 
واثابكم الله ..يعجز السان عن الشكر لكم 
وربي يرجعكم بالسلامه الى وطنكم سالمين 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخ العزيز المحترم "نبراس" 
جزاك الله كل خير على اعمالك الطيبة في خدمة المؤمنين اخوانك 
المعذرة لتأخري في تسجيل اسمي في الزيارة لمقام الائمة الاطهار  
ارجو من جنابكم ان لاتنسونا في الزيارة والدعاء لي ولوالادي واخوتي واخواتي والمؤمنين من سألنا الدعاء  
ووصية ارجو ان تدعو لي لكتب الزيارة فأني عازم وشاد الرحال لمشاهدهم في طوس وقم فارجوا الموفقية  
تحياتي الحاره لكم  
وخدا حافظ

----------


## نبراس،،،

فرح 
رحم الله واالديش والشكر كله
موصوول لطيب توااجدك في هذه الصفحه 

صانع الخبز
شكر لك اخيي العزييز ولطيب توااجدك 
وان شاء الله ماا ننساك حتي عند السيد المعصوومه 
دمت بالف خيير

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ألف رحمة ونور عليك وعلى والديك أخي نبراس
موفق لكل خير بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
وإن شاااء الله حوائجك مقضية بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين عاجلا غير آجل
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياااااكريم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ألف رحمة ونور عليك وعلى والديك أخي نبراس
> موفق لكل خير بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
> وإن شاااء الله حوائجك مقضية بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين عاجلا غير آجل
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياااااكريم



 
اللؤلؤ المكنون
الف شكر لك ولزيارتك 
والله يرحم واالدينش يارب
والله يقضي حواايجكم بحق الاطهاار
كوني بخيير

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اخوووي نــــــــــبراااس ،،*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وتقبل الله زيارتكم* 
*ورحم الله والديك ..*
*وان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالكم* 
*واثابكم الله ..يعجز السان عن الشكر لكم* 
*وربي يرجعكم بالسلامه الى وطنكم سالمين* 
*دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اخوووي نــــــــــبراااس ،،*
> 
> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء وتقبل الله زيارتكم* 
> *ورحم الله والديك ..*
> *الله يرحم والدينا وولديكم يارب*
> *وان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالكم* 
> *واثابكم الله ..يعجز السان عن الشكر لكم* 
> *الشكر لكريم حظوورك في هذه الصفحه*
> *وربي يرجعكم بالسلامه الى وطنكم سالمين*  
> ...



عذاب المشاعر
اشكرك اختي الكرييمه واشكر دعاائك 
تحيه صاادقه اقدمهاا لكم 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## جوري السكري

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم يارب
 الله يعطيكم العافيه وانشاء الله تلاقونه بميزان حسناتكم
والله يبلغنا زيارة ائمتنا في الدنيا برحمته ويرزقنا شفاعتهم بالاخره يارب
ارجو الزياره باسمي وجدان وعن والدي ووالد والدي وعن اخوي المرحوم محمد العلي 

شكرا

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم يارب
> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم 
> الله يعطيكم العافيه وانشاء الله تلاقونه بميزان حسناتكم
> والله يبلغنا زيارة ائمتنا في الدنيا برحمته ويرزقنا شفاعتهم بالاخره يارب
> ارجو الزياره باسمي وجدان وعن والدي ووالد والدي وعن اخوي المرحوم محمد العلي 
> 
> شكرا



جوري السكري
خييه للاسف انه انتهاا التسجييل 
لكن لانكم جدد في الشبكه ان شاء الله 
اطلب زياره لكم ولوالديك وعن اخووك الله يرحمه 
تحيااتي لكم 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------

